

The art of starting a project - picasso81
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/demaio/2009/05/the-art-of-starting-a-project.html?cm_re=homepage-051309-_-secondary-1-_-headline

======
Ennis
This actually makes some sense. I've been meaning to write a paper for the
last few weeks. Last night I hammered out a "junk" version that I could
improve later. And here I am working on it now.

